# Betta Bubbles



## mushux3 (Mar 6, 2010)

One of my male has been making many bubbles, but they pop after a while. Why is that? is there something wrong with the temperature or is it something else ?


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

mushux3 said:


> One of my male has been making many bubbles, but they pop after a while. Why is that? is there something wrong with the temperature or is it something else ?


Mine do that too. It just happens, I guess lol


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I think it happens when the betta moves over it. :thumbsup:


----------



## mushux3 (Mar 6, 2010)

could it be because the temperature is low ?


----------



## Flintchip (Jan 30, 2010)

If you are trying to breed add a small 6 by 6 to 8 by 4 to 6 inches of bubble wrap of about 1/4 inch bubbles. This stops the air from drying out bubbles and they last a lot longer. This worked very well for me. but only if you are breeding , other wise they are suppose to break.GOOD LUCK PS add female when nest has a small start. Female should be in clear container in tank with male,before he starts bubbles


----------



## gobble (Feb 16, 2010)

i had the same problem and posted a thread in here asking about it. the male was desperately building the nest but it would burst. the female was waiting in the balcony waiting for the nest that was never finished. at last they breed with the tiniest nest I have ever seen and he managed to grow it just bigger and bigger. I have now few dozen fry of that spawn.
I have another pair that have the same problem, for some reason I have this pair at a bucket in the open. There is a huge nest with many eggs, but air seems to burst the bubbles, so I covered the bucket with a plastic rapping (leaving a tiny opening for oxygen) and it worked great.


----------

